# Logistics!



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi

Well normally Id pop the pups and kids in the car and head for a park or somewhere safe offroad to unload everyone however someone kindly dinged hubbys car back lights and we are waiting on them being repaired. So he is off to work in my car and Im left on foot.

Hmmmm, two under fives with no road sense that need hands held and would let go pups leads. So remembering how I used to teach walking on the lead at my first clicker classes I found one of hubbys belts and stuck that round my waist with the leads on it. Pups on belt kids hands held we headed out along the road outside my house which is a busy A road. It actually worked really well and the pups walked behind us quite happily. 

After about 500 yards their is a country lane which lead to an unused field so we walked up there and the pups got off lead while we walked round the field and then back onto the belt leads to set off back along the road.

We met a neighbour and their golden retriever and the pups were great saying hello.

Here are some pics of yesterdays walk along a local bridle path.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow Sheilagh! You sound like you were very organised and I am glad that your solution worked well! 

The pictures are great and it is nice to see your 'double trouble' out and about having fun, they have grown lots already! 

The days are just perfect for dog walking at the moment!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy families! Glad it worked out OK.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great idea!!!! I think I would have been tempted to put the kids in the crates for half an hour


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very clever...what lovely photo's and what a beautiful area you live in


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

ooooh Karen, sounds like a plan










Do I need to wait til its walk time or can I use it more often for them?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

:laugh: So funny Sheilagh and so very tempting!  x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

BRILLIANT! This made me laugh out loud! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhahahahhh hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I have a photo of my daughter in a crate .. must find it   

2 under 5's and 2 puppies .... you are amazing   or you just have the best kids and puppies in the world


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Soo said:


> Hi
> 
> Well normally Id pop the pups and kids in the car and head for a park or somewhere safe offroad to unload everyone however someone kindly dinged hubbys car back lights and we are waiting on them being repaired. So he is off to work in my car and Im left on foot.
> 
> ...


You have my utmost respect! Dogs I can handle horses I can handle but two under fives wow! Don't suppose you could crate them in the kitchen whilst you walk the dogs!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Think we may have to hide this thread from social services......


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh and my boys are prob harder to handle than many as both have delays and are possibly high functioning autistic. I'm homeschooling because the school were having major problems with the 4 year old in nursery. I figure if they cant control him at that level what chance do they have at primary so I'm doing it myself so he actually learns something instead of being in time out half the time. I work with his short attention span and he is a whizz on the computer and can do some things better than I can. They are loving and sweet some of the time tho when they arent swinging from the lights LOL.

I need the Poo cuddles once the boys are in bed and I can sit down and breathe!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gosh soo, you sound like a sooperwoman! Won't they give your son a SEN classroom assistant? My daughter is at school with a lovely little boy with learning difficulties who has an assistant for one-on-one help just for him so that he can be part of the class with everyone else. Without her, apparently, he would be quite disruptive. I presumed this would be available for anyone who needed it.

Seeing as everyone else has posted their children in crates photos, I have dug mine out again too!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Budget cuts. We had an IEP meeting for him and I asked the Special learning assistant how much time she would spend with Paul and was told none as she worked between 3 schools. He was in a ratio of 1 to 10 with the nursery teacher in a class of 30 and if anything out of the norm was happening I was asked to go in and one to one him which I did no problem but it just gave me no confidence that they would deal with him in primary. I begged for an educational psychologist to be brought in to get to the root of the problem and was refused. This was in the school with the best reputation in the area.

I had previously had to remove him from a day nursery as they really couldnt handle him and despite only having him 2 days a week while I was working phoned us 3 times in 3 weeks to come and get him early. My husband was doing a college course and had to give it up as he had been called out of classes so often. Best thing that happended was me losing my job last year meaning I could be home with them full time which was just what they needed.

I realised after talking to the Mums of older kids with problems that in our area certainly they wait until the child is totally out of control before acting and I wasnt willing to let it get to that point. The same as with dogs the more a child practices a behaviour the better they get at it and the more it becomes habit. I wasnt going to let my son become more and more aggressive with adults and kids so removed him.

Things are a lot better with him now as he knows his boundaries and isnt going back and forward between different expectations. The large class of 30 was just too noisy and busy for him and he totally struggled with it.

They are socialised but in smaller controlled groups at things like enjoy-a-bal, speech therapyl and swimming. The socialisation he was getting in school was to be ignored and teased by the other kids because he was different, it was bad socialisation and was teaching him all the wrong things


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

You really are a Supermom Sheilagh! Its excellent when a mom can step in and make a decision about her child's future even when the schools fail to help! I changed my sons school when he was three as it wasn't the best for him. Made a world of difference!

Just curious, do the boys split Mitzy and Peppa between them? You know have favorites?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitzy is Paul's and Peppa is Mark's. 

Not supermum or anything like that, I just want to do the best for my boys. I possibly have aspergers myself, it explains a lot of things and Ive always known I was wired differently from everyone around me. School was misery for me and I am not willing to let it be the same for my boys. I started Paul at nursery to see if he would be happier than I was and get on ok but after a year at it things were just deteriorating so I pulled him out.

The dogs are even helping the boys speech talking to them and I get them doing sits and recalls so thay have to call them.


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Soo said:


> Hmmmm, two under fives with no road sense that need hands held and would let go pups leads. So remembering how I used to teach walking on the lead at my first clicker classes I found one of hubbys belts and stuck that round my waist with the leads on it. Pups on belt kids hands held we headed out along the road outside my house which is a busy A road. It actually worked really well and the pups walked behind us quite happily.


I had 3 kids under 3 so I used to go out with the elder two on those kiddy leashes (reigns) tied to my belt loops  and had the babe in arms. Had stares, but it worked like a treat. You could have the 2 kids tied in front and the 2 dogs in the back  LOL!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw a nursery outing a few weeks ago and 3 adults had 12 children with them so they had a pole that had straps on it with the kids attached by harnesses to it.

I didnt know whether to attach a cart or phone the local prison that the chain gang had broken out!! It worked but it looked mighty weird.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Soo, you should be really proud of yourself. You may think that it's what most mothers would do, but I think there are many mums who would live in denial until it is too late. Well done for being proactive, your son's life will clearly be much better because of it.


----------

